# FROM 5D MK III TO 5DS AND 5DSR.



## surapon (May 26, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Here is a great Links that every one should read.

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2015/eos5ds-eos5dsr-eos5dmarkiii-whatsnew.shtml

Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## Enrique (May 26, 2015)

Hi I can't make a new topic and this is annoying but I just bought the 5d mark III and noticed that live view while shooting a video has a much more significant delay compared to the mark II. Any way to fix this?


----------



## tron (May 26, 2015)

Interesting article. Thanks


----------



## Zv (May 26, 2015)

Interesting reading. Makes me wonder how many (or all) of these cool new features will end up in the 5DIV one day! Won't that be something! 

I reckon the 5DS(R) is gonna make quite a few people happy! It's like the 7DII of the 5D crowd (sounded better in my head!).


----------



## meywd (May 26, 2015)

the 5DIV gonna be awesome , thanks for sharing surapon


----------



## drjlo (May 26, 2015)

"AF point illumination in AI Servo AF 
New to the EOS 5DS is its ability to briefly illuminate the AF point(s) during AI Servo AF shooting. It’s activated in the 5th AF Menu screen (“VF Display Illumination” > “AF point during AI Servo AF”)"

I don't understand why Canon does not release this for 5D III firmware update 

Flicker detection and White-priority AWB would be nice additions to 5D III firmware as well. I suppose they will be added to 5D IV, but why not throw us 5D III users a bone?


----------



## quod (May 26, 2015)

drjlo said:


> I don't understand why Canon does not release this for 5D III firmware update  . . . . I suppose they will be added to 5D IV, but why not throw us 5D III users a bone?


Because Canon already got your money! It seems like Fuji and Samsung are the only camera companies that give their supporters awesome firmware updates.


----------



## meywd (May 26, 2015)

quod said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why Canon does not release this for 5D III firmware update  . . . . I suppose they will be added to 5D IV, but why not throw us 5D III users a bone?
> ...



Don't know about Fuji, but in Samsung case they give you the update because without it the camera is missing features, its not a bonus, they only fixed what they didn't get right the first time.


----------



## tron (May 27, 2015)

quod said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why Canon does not release this for 5D III firmware update  . . . . I suppose they will be added to 5D IV, but why not throw us 5D III users a bone?
> ...


Maybe there are hardware limitations. We cannot be 100% sure. HOWEVER, the minimum shutter speed limitation to 1/250 (in ISO speed settings) and the lack of EC in Manual Auto ISO mode are inexcusable. They are firmware related only.

So basically YES, Canon already got our money


----------



## surapon (May 27, 2015)

Yes, Dear Friends----You are right, Canon already get our hard earn money, and they want us to buy the new model and throw the damaged canon away after 1 or 2 New models in the market---No spare parts to fix after two new model, such as my old and great 580 EX. quit working.
Yes, Business, Business and Business.
To make more money.
Have a great work week, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## Lyle Krannichfeld (May 28, 2015)

Thanks. I'm SOOOOO excited! ;D


----------

